# Student credit cards



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Would like some advice on them, best ones to go for, pros and cons of a few and any special offers any have(some have free music downloads and what have you)

Start being a full time student in a few months, part time the now.

Noticed Barclays don't do one anymore  , that true?


----------



## smbMR2 (May 11, 2008)

just do a google search for money comparison sites and there are two big ones that will help you out chap...then you can pick what suits you


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Had a look but not many around, Virgins credit card looks good. Capital One have pne for people with a low credit score 34.5% though.....


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

personally i wouldn't get a credit card as temptation is a ***** and you'll already incurr enough debt with your loans try finding a bar job or something that flexible with your studying a girl i know doesn't get out of bed before 12 and works in a bar three nights a week and she's studying psychology


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've steered clear of the credit cards personally. Its partially that I went mad with my overdraft when I first got it, and now i have nothing to show for it, and just a massive pile of debt! 
My friend told me i was being stupid, and he was right, but he then took out a credit card, and now hes racking up interest and capital on that like theres no tomorrow!
Honestly if you need finance as a student, use an overdraft, interest free until one year after you graduate!


----------

